# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  WTS Level 103 Main [1500+ Skill Total] *25.00!! CHEAP*

## Bakami

Amazing character! Few mill banked... Almost all skills are 50! (All combat skills are 80+ excluding summoning)

AIM - BtraillMD

----------


## Igzz

I would suggest you mention that you're talking about ****Scape (correct me if I'm wrong).

Nevermind just noticed what section this is in, either way it's in the wrong section then.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...uy-sell-trade/

----------


## Xel

As Igzz said, this is an incorrect section. Try general MMO trading instead!

*Thread closed*

----------

